# Currently have FSW (417) & PT(411) in HD



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

SIMULTANEOUSLY.

Is this a blip or a harbinger of things to come in the regular season?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

You should be getting both in HD- Fox Sports West and Fox Sports Prime Time if both are showing games. Eastern Arc almost always is, I know Western ARC has had more games in HD now.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah, I am, but seem to recall whenever Angels & Dodgers are telecasting simultaneously during the reg. season that one or the other channels end up in SD with the HD feed being JIP.--a source of no small irritation


----------

